# Anyone know what these bumps are?



## Baja (Feb 17, 2013)

I noticed Baja's fur looked a little funny in places. Upon further inspection, she has little bumps on her skin causing the fur to look like this. The bumps are not red or anything. They are mostly on her back and rear sides. Maybe she's biting herself?

She has been playing a little rough with another vizsla at the local 4H fairgrounds. The skeeters haven't been too bad yet, but the ticks are. I've removed a couple of those, but not in these areas. 

Any ideas? Thanks in advance.


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Whistler sometimes gets them after coming back from daycare. I think it's from the nails of the other dogs that will jump on him. It makes a little localized inflammation or temporary ecchymosis and usually fades away after a few days. Other than that my only guess would be the cat biting him when he's not behaving..


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Miles gets those too. After some testing he was diagnosed with allergies. He breaks out after playing on the trails or grass certain times of the year. 50mg Benadryl twice a day for a few days and they clear up.


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

Ellie has these right now as well. She came back from the breeder absolutely covered head to toe in hives. I was certain from the look and smell it had become a secondary infection, so the breeder gave us antibiotics for her for 7 days. The bumps with the infection went away and she lost some hair, but new smaller bumps started shortly thereafter. They are not on her belly, just on her coat and seem to sort of come and go in intensity. I don't believe they are infected, so I am going to keep going with the Benadryl 3x a day and hope the bumps eventually calm down. No idea if she has developed a food allergy or if it something in the air. I woke up this morning with a severe sinus headache, so something is definitely putting out pollen. 

I hate to take her to the vet because I know they will just put her on antibiotics and I prefer to avoid that unless absolutely necessary. She has also freaked out the last few times at the vet, so I don't want to add that to her already stressed immune system.


----------



## Baja (Feb 17, 2013)

Y'all are awesome! The bumps are coming and going on Baja too. We'll give the Benadryl a shot and see if it works. 1 mg per pound of body weight, right? I assume it will make her real sleepy like it does me? Probably best before bedtime?


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Just an off the wall question... are any of you feeding your pups salmon food, or giving salmon treats?
Foxy was very allergic to fish, even fish off our dinner table. This developed between 6mo, and 1yr, I think, it wasn't noticeable when she was a young pup... but My memory is not that great about that.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Miles is 50 lbs. we were told he could have 3 pills at a time which is 75 mg but he does fine on 50mg. Our vet said 2-3 times per day, we do twice and it works well.


----------



## Baja (Feb 17, 2013)

Baja's had some salmon sticks for treats, they smell awful so she doesn't get them very often. Lol


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

tknafox2--

Ellie has been eating Taste of the Wild salmon for a long time and gets salmon treats as well. Our breeder said she has not had a dog have allergies to salmon, but one developed allergies to lamb all of a sudden after eating it for a long time. I stopped the freeze dried lamb treats in case that was it. She gets a lot of different protein sources (Greek yogurt, cheese, chicken jerky, salmon, beef bully sticks, peanut butter) so I am really hoping this is a seasonal thing with pollen and it is not food. I have had sinus headaches, so I know something is going on outside. Otherwise, I need to start experimenting with removing food. 

I read that sometimes it takes up to 3 weeks for the bumps to clear up if it was something she ate. She was unknowingly given treats for a few days with wheat and wheat gluten in it a few weeks ago. We have never allowed wheat in the past since it has a high chance of being an allergen. 

We are giving Benadryl in 2 25mg tablets 3x per day. Ellie weighs about 42 pounds. It does make her a little sleepy. It seems to keep the bumps from getting worse, but I cannot say they are getting any better either. Just when I think they look better, a few hours later I think they look worse! I am not sure how long we let this play out before calling the vet.


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

tknafox2 said:


> Just an off the wall question... are any of you feeding your pups salmon food, or giving salmon treats?
> Foxy was very allergic to fish, even fish off our dinner table. This developed between 6mo, and 1yr, I think, it wasn't noticeable when she was a young pup... but My memory is not that great about that.


Hi: I am suspecting my puppy is allergic to salmon. The days he was throwing up were the days he had salmon we cooked ourselves (no spices added). I was also considering the "empty stomach syndrome" or de-worming treatment causing this on at least one occasion; but, others were all directly connected to eating salmon. He also got bumps on his belly around this time. We have decided to stay away from fish, just in case.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Our Wiemaraner was allergic to wheat, and lamb made her stink so we fed her salmon and she was great, when Foxy was a pup food didn't seem to bother her, it was when she got to be about 6mo was when we started to see reactions. I put 2 & 2 together with some salmon treats, because when Greta got salmon treats, so did Foxy. I stopped them and she improved, then when she got some grilled salmon after dinner, the bumps were back. I switched her to lamb and never again had a problem but I kept her on lamb only. I too gave benadryl and it worked great.
Good luck, I sure hope you find out what the culprit is.


----------



## ryker (Apr 14, 2012)

Our pup gets these bumps, and untreated they progress to folliculitis. He's been treated twice now with antibiotics, and the vet thinks he's prone to it because he got them at five months. They are more localized to one area for us, and spread.

We changed his food the first time, which helped eventually. It seems to be a combination of stress, allergies and who knows what else?!


----------



## Baja (Feb 17, 2013)

We've been keeping a close eye on Baja's bumps. They seem to come and go. She has them one day, gone in 2-3 days, then develops more in different areas. They don't appear to bother her.


----------



## Laika (Mar 3, 2013)

Question for those of you who have pups with these mystery bumps: Laika has similar bumps, that then turn into little scabs and when they fall off they take the hair off. She ends up with small circles of no hair until it grows back. They are not numerous, and don't seem to bother her. Is this similar to what you are experiencing?

She did go on a round of antibiotics, and the bumps all cleared up. Now that she is off antibiotics the bumps have returned. If it were allergies would antibiotics be effective against it? 

Mike


----------



## abatt (Jul 10, 2012)

Our Isaac has similar bumps. He's been having them since about March-April. Sometimes they get better, sometimes worse, but they never go away. First our vet said he had allergies. Isaac got a shot of steroids and benadryl pills. We switched food from salmon to duck and waited. Went back to the vet in May, as the bumps were spreading. He got another shot of steroids and more benadryl, changed the food to a completely different brand, changed his beds, changed detergent, spent days cleaning out the whole apartment, thinking it might be dust allergies. But the bumps don't go away. June, one of the bumps was bleeding after playing in the dog park, back to the vet. Now they think it might be bacterial, they put him on antibiotics. It's been over a week on antibiotics, bumps seem better, but he still has them. We will go again for a checkup and maybe ask to refer us to a specialist...


----------



## ctracyverizon (May 26, 2011)

The pictures show typical allergy bumps.

Food is a big reason for it.

Once we got Summit off wheat & soy and anything fed with those things he stopped having any allergy issues.

Find a limited ingredient food with lamb or venison and read all labels carefully for soy ingredients.

Wheat and soy are GMO foods that are not processed well by humans or dogs.


----------



## Vzrunner (Apr 8, 2013)

Niko is 4 months old and started getting them too. I took him to the Vet and they gave him benadryl 3 x per day. Sometimes they are gone and sometimes are back due to allergies. Eventually they will be gone forever once he get older. Good luck


----------



## lilygirl (Jun 10, 2013)

My vet told me that Vizslas are prone to acne. Lily had a white bump on her forehead that at first he thought was acne but after a needle aspiration he found out she had mast cells(cancer) in the bump. She had surgery last Friday and is now sporting a cone for the next 3 weeks. Always get something checked out. I am glad the vet went with his gut instead of brushing things aside...


----------



## gabril1 (Jan 20, 2013)

Milo is almost 7 months and has had these bumps since he was 4 or 5 months. They get worse depending on where (park) and who (dog breed) he plays with. Initially he had a very bad rash underneath his armpit that extended down his leg and his side. He had pustules that would drie and then grow back. We were given this antiseptic shampoo that worked like magic in that rash but does absolutely nothing to the bumps. He had also been on antibiotics because of what appeared as an upper respiratory issue but was really allergies, and the antibiotics didn't help either. What helps the most is Benadryl like others have mentioned. It won't completely remove them but certainly reduce them in size and number. When he has allergies he also sneezes and "reverse sneezes," which really scares me because it seems like he cannot breathe at all. 

I also changed his food from taste of the wild to orijen because he stopped wanting to eat taste of the wild completely.


----------



## Baja (Feb 17, 2013)

A little follow up to the thread I started...

Baja has been fighting these bumps for awhile now. And here is a brief summary of what we've done in our quest to figure these things out:

We've tried changing her food numerous times (Acana, Royal, Blue Buffalo, Alpo, etc..) No change.

Changed her kennel bedding, no change.

Tried 2 different brands of shampoo. Even used conditioner a few times. No change.

Changed up where she exercises (thought maybe the grass/weeds at certain places might be the cause), but once again, no change.

We even tried bottled water instead of tap water to see if it made a difference, which it didn't.

So.... our vet has no idea. The only thing that will work every time is a round of steroids. When she's on the steroids, the bumps are totally gone. 2 days after the steroids are out of her system, the bumps are back. The bumps come and go, Benadryl only helps the bumps decrease in size, but it doesn't make them go away. Sometimes the bumps make her uncomfortable, and other times she acts like they don't bother her. 

Then our vet recommended seeing a dermatologist. So we made the appointment and took her in. The dermatologist swears it's a food allergy (even tho we've tried a bunch of different brands). We are following doctors orders for now; Royal (prescription canned and dry food diet). And no treats other than marshmellows. She's not a marshmellow fan which is making training harder.... This diet is for 8 weeks. 

Baja is close to 7 months old. We've spent close to $1000 in vet bills and still no results. 

Other than the bumps, Baja is very healthy and active! I've even lost 20 lbs since we made her a family member...lol. She's learning and growing so fast, and we're enjoying every moment of it.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Trust your dermatologist. You switched foods A LOT in this short time period. It takes 6-12 weeks to work out if a new food is the solution. That's 6-12 weeks of THAT FOOD ONLY. No treats and possibly nothing else that's flavored (nylabones, heart worm meds, etc.) and yes, all nylabones are flavored; I've contacted them about it. 

Oh, and it can take up to 12 days to display an allergic reaction to a food so keep a calendar of anything the pup nabs. 

Good luck. We are using Royal Canin Anallergenic on your male and it has worked wonders for him.


----------

